# Guns America reviews the PT-111 G2 an honest review worth seeing



## Cannon

I know some here wonder just how good is the Taurus PT-111 G2, after all you've seen some very positive and some very negative opinions expressed here. The problem is you have no idea what the persons experience is when it comes to handguns in general, some may have very little while some claim quite a bit! But you'll in most cases never know. Its one of the reasons why I like a video review done by independent reviewers when they ring out a handgun they don't omit anything, why? They would be called out and their careers reviewing guns would be in jeopardy. The following video review was done just a few days ago by Guns America anyone looking at the Taurus PT-111 G2 should take the time to give it a look, here's the link...


----------



## Steve M1911A1

See my response, Post #2, at: http://www.handgunforum.net/general-semi-auto/68497-review-pt-111-g2-honest-review-worth-seeing-guns-america.html


----------



## Kennydale

Buying Taurus and Voting for Hillary. Two things i avoid like the plague !


----------



## joepolo

Been there had one GLAD I got rid of it.


----------



## Cannon

Joepolo see my response, Post #5, at: A review of the PT-111 G2 an honest review worth seeing from Guns America.


----------



## desertman

Kennydale said:


> Buying Taurus and Voting for Hillary. *Two things i avoid like the plague !*


I'm with you there!


----------



## win231

Anyone can get lucky & buy a Taurus that works; just as anyone can get unlucky & buy a Ruger that doesn't work. There are two main differences, however:

1. A bad Taurus is much more likely due to spotty quality control.

2. When there is an issue, Ruger's customer service is exemplary. Taurus' customer service is terrible.


----------



## desertman

win231 said:


> Anyone can get lucky & buy a Taurus that works; just as anyone can get unlucky & buy a Ruger that doesn't work. There are two main differences, however:
> 
> 1. A bad Taurus is much more likely due to spotty quality control.
> 
> 2. When there is an issue, Ruger's customer service is exemplary. Taurus' customer service is terrible.


The other issue is the availability of parts, and when something breaks the guns have to be sent back to the factory for repairs. Obviously a good machinist could duplicate the broken parts but that may end up costing more than what the gun is worth.


----------



## Cannon

I admit I can't speak to the issue of customer service, never had a problem with my G2, I know there was a run of G2's that had defective trigger safety's and yes they had issues with a trigger safety breaking, and it took some time to get the issue resolved there were some who had to wait weeks to get the repair. But I also remember the huge recall and the long wait with the Springfield XDs, at the time Springfield said the estimated turn around time would be about 30 days, but in truth at the time they didn't even have a design fix for it. I know this because a friend of mine who owned one spoke by phone with a CS rep from Springfield who admitted at the time they still hadn't identified what was causing the problem! What this meant was Springfield would be keeping the gun as long as they had to til they came up with a fix, that's just the way it is. And lets not forget this wasn't a some are having a problem thing, it was a (Do not shoot your XDs recall, it was that serious!) it wasn't a defective part as with the G2. If you remember back then the guns, when dropped had issues with firing so every owner was warned to unload and return intimately. People who owned the XDs were very unhappy and were waiting in some cases in excess of 4 months. Point is there are still people who wont buy Springfield brand because of this recall, so it happens or has happened to most every gun manufacturer that a defective part needs to be replaced or redesigned. The defective trigger safety part on the G2 was limited to a a run of G2s, and not all of them as was the case with the Springfield XDs, recall that happened in 2013. Funny how quick people forget point is the same every manufacturer does their best to repair and return as quickly as they can but they have to wait til they have the parts or are able to fix a design flaw as was the case with the Springfield XDs, simple as that desertman.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

...But the problems under discussion are not about Springfield pistols. They are about Taurus pistols.
And no matter what the Springfield problem was, and no matter what its solution was, _this discussion is about Taurus pistols_.

We are not comparing Taurus to Springfield. We are discussing Taurus exclusively.
Bringing Springfield into the discussion says nothing about Taurus. It only opens a side issue, a distraction from the discussion's real subject.
(And, by the way, it is a tactic very similar to Clinton tarring Trump as a racist because he received the unsolicited approval of the KKK.)

If you want to discuss Springfield's poor quality control, open a separate thread about Springfield's poor quality control. Don't piggyback on Taurus.
Stick to the issue being discussed here: _Taurus pistols_, which includes Taurus's poor quality control and Taurus's poor customer service.


----------



## desertman

Cannon said:


> I admit I can't speak to the issue of customer service, never had a problem with my G2, I know there was a run of G2's that had defective trigger safety's and yes they had issues with a trigger safety breaking, and it took some time to get the issue resolved there were some who had to wait weeks to get the repair. But I also remember the huge recall and the long wait with the Springfield XDs, at the time Springfield said the estimated turn around time would be about 30 days, but in truth at the time they didn't even have a design fix for it. I know this because a friend of mine who owned one spoke by phone with a CS rep from Springfield who admitted at the time they still hadn't identified what was causing the problem! What this meant was Springfield would be keeping the gun as long as they had to til they came up with a fix, that's just the way it is. And lets not forget this wasn't a some are having a problem thing, it was a (Do not shoot your XDs recall, it was that serious!) it wasn't a defective part as with the G2. If you remember back then the guns, when dropped had issues with firing so every owner was warned to unload and return intimately. People who owned the XDs were very unhappy and were waiting in some cases in excess of 4 months. Point is there are still people who wont buy Springfield brand because of this recall, so it happens or has happened to most every gun manufacturer that a defective part needs to be replaced or redesigned. The defective trigger safety part on the G2 was limited to a a run of G2s, and not all of them as was the case with the Springfield XDs, recall that happened in 2013. Funny how quick people forget point is the same every manufacturer does their best to repair and return as quickly as they can but they have to wait til they have the parts or are able to fix a design flaw as was the case with the Springfield XDs, *simple as that desertman.*


No, it's not as simple as that. While indeed there was a design flaw with the XDS. I believe it was with the grip safety. But the fact is that Springfield Armory and many other manufacturers have not had nearly as many problems with their products as Taurus. Especially over a prolonged period of time. In addition parts are readily available for Springfield's products. As hard as you may try you could never convince me to ever buy any of Taurus products or recommend them to others.

We get it, you like your Taurus, that's fine, you've made your purchase and are happy with it. Actually I'm very happy for you. But that still does not change the fact that there are far too many people that have not been very happy with both the company and it's products. They are what they are. You do get what you pay for. No amount of cheerleading will fix that. Unless they finally get their shit together that will never change. If and when they do get their shit together the guns will probably end up costing more. No one is going to be able to manufacture and sell a $500 gun for $300 and be able to stay in business. Something's got to give somewhere. With Taurus it's both quality control and materials.

If indeed Taurus' were such wonderful guns everyone would be raving about them especially at that price. You'd think that because of that they would put all of the other manufacturers out of business? Or that most of the nation's or world's, military and police agencies would end up switching over to them.


----------



## sickpuppy1

Very true desertman. I do own a G2 and its been great, no issues at all. That being said........I was in the market for HD pistol and funds were very limited at the time. All the bad rep on Taurus was listened to and I watch a lot if vids and listened to a lot of actual owners and finally bought one and like I said it has been money well spent.*BUT*, I'm already saving for a second (actually 3rd, my ruger 22/45 i don't count as a SD weapon)and it will be a Sig or Springfield or CZ...along those lines.I DO believe in you get what you pay for, and while this will be a dedicated night stand gun I don't _think_ i'll use it for my edc. Well, i will until I get a better weapon. No matter how 100% its been, theres just this "thing" going on in my head.......


----------



## Cannon

Steve M1911A1 & desertman, sorry you don't like the comparison but I stand by the comparison it shows everyone that all gun companies have had parts that fail because of design flaws. And it matters little if its a trigger safety part or a grip safety part. The point is both Taurus & Springfield did what had to be done holding the pistols sent in til the repair part was redesigned & tested. Both companies did the right thing.


----------



## sickpuppy1

LOL, I could link to a dozen positive video reviews on this gun, but in all honesty, they would not change the mind of any seasoned gun owner here and I dont feel like doing 45 minutes of cut and paste!


----------



## joepolo

Cannon no reason to see anything . Like I said had one GLAD I got rid of it.


----------



## desertman

Cannon said:


> Steve M1911A1 & desertman, sorry you don't like the comparison but I stand by the comparison it shows everyone that all gun companies have had parts that fail because of design flaws. And it matters little if its a trigger safety part or a grip safety part. The point is both Taurus & Springfield did what had to be done holding the pistols sent in til the repair part was redesigned & tested. Both companies did the right thing.


I would imagine that at some time or the other every company that manufactures mechanical objects hasn't at one time or another had a problem with any one of it's products. *However it's the frequency of problems that any given company has had. Of which Taurus has had far too many when compared to other manufacturers. Why is that so difficult to understand?* There is really nothing to compare. If a company uses cheaper materials, has poor quality control and or an unskilled or disgruntled labor force in order to keep costs down it is inevitable that they will have more problems. Taurus could have any number of these problems or all of them? I really don't know? Just count your lucky stars that you have been satisfied with yours as many have not. Anyway I'm done, this argument is getting old.


----------



## Cannon

Understand I didn't post this review to change the minds of those who feel the Taurus PT-111 G2 doesn't fit their needs. I posted the review for those who are looking for a great low cost compact 9mm. The G2 is once again among the top 5 in U.S. sales! It outperforms many subcompacts costing twice as much...


----------



## RK3369

Cannon said:


> Understand I didn't post this review to change the minds of those who feel the Taurus PT-111 G2 doesn't fit their needs. I posted the review for those who are looking for a great low cost compact 9mm. The G2 is once again among the top 5 in U.S. sales! It outperforms many subcompacts costing twice as much...


Please see my post on the other thread. As asked, when does your marketing contract with Taurus come up for renewal? Never seen so much dogged determination to promote a product by anyone who is not in the company hip pocket. Makes me question your independence. As you say, everyone needs to decide for themselves. I have. For me S+W, Ruger, Sig, for sure, Taurus.......eeeh. Doesn't float my boat for anything other than a throwaway gun and certainly not an EDC. My opinion, as you say, we all need to decide.


----------



## RK3369

Cannon said:


> Understand I didn't post this review to change the minds of those who feel the Taurus PT-111 G2 doesn't fit their needs. I posted the review for those who are looking for a great low cost compact 9mm. The G2 is once again among the top 5 in U.S. sales! It outperforms many subcompacts costing twice as much...


My father was in the office machine business for 40 years. smith Corona originally made a quality product from the early 1900's until the 1950's that they reduced to junk by the 1960's to stay price competitive. My father wouldn't repair them. Told the buyers who brought them for repair to take them back to the discount houses where they bought them for repair. Kinda what Taurus seems to have been doing for 20 or so years? Btw, Smith Corona went out of business after selling their line of junk typewriters at Kmart for probably 15 years. They went under in the mid 80's as I recall. Kinda where I see Taurus heading. Inferior products and lack of service will end their market presence.


----------



## Recoil1

Cannon said:


> Steve M1911A1 & desertman, sorry you don't like the comparison but I stand by the comparison it shows everyone that all gun companies have had parts that fail because of design flaws. And it matters little if its a trigger safety part or a grip safety part. The point is both Taurus & Springfield did what had to be done holding the pistols sent in til the repair part was redesigned & tested. Both companies did the right thing.


I had one of the broken trigger safety guns. I was in contact often with Taurus. They NEVER admitted there was a design flaw (I openly asked many times) or that they redesigned the part (I also asked about part redesign since it was rumored on the other forum) If they know there is a bad batch then I would think they are obligated to recall those in the serial number range affected. But that would be more bad press and with the other recall going on I guess they aren't saying. Stand up company, you decide 
so if you were unlucky enough to get a bad one someday it will just break on you. Not good for a self defense weapon. You speak matter of factly that it was a design flaw, how did you come about this information because I had the problem and they wouldn't tell me anything. The repair sheet simply said replaced broken part.


----------



## Cannon

Yes I did say it was a design flaw the parts supplier that makes the part had a lot that didn't conform to specifications. The long wait was because it took the supplier time to ship new parts that were up to spec., a plating company I worked for put special coatings (Anodizing & Teflon coatings) on parts that were for military weapons contracts, and we had a real problem with parts being out of spec for the guns. They tried to say it was our fault because of the thickness of the coatings, luckily we still had some raw uncoated parts from the supplier who was making the parts. The parts they supplied for us to coat were way out of spec, this problem took over 5 months to get straightened out. I can't say this happened in this case but it makes sense since the parts were not within tolerance.


----------



## RK3369

So you acknowledge working in the industry, in general, because you worked for a parts supplier that had similar parts "spec" problems. With your industry history, I again have to question your ties to Taurus? It would not appear that you are a totally "independent" commenter on Taurus products. I ran into a similar thing over on the Taurus Armed site. The site was largely populated with Taurus plants who shouted you down if you were at all critical of their customer service (or lack thereof). It seems like "Deja Vu all over again" as Yogi Berra once said.


----------



## Recoil1

Cannon said:


> Yes I did say it was a design flaw the parts supplier that makes the part had a lot that didn't conform to specifications. The long wait was because it took the supplier time to ship new parts that were up to spec., a plating company I worked for put special coatings (Anodizing & Teflon coatings) on parts that were for military weapons contracts, and we had a real problem with parts being out of spec for the guns. They tried to say it was our fault because of the thickness of the coatings, luckily we still had some raw uncoated parts from the supplier who was making the parts. The parts they supplied for us to coat were way out of spec, this problem took over 5 months to get straightened out. I can't say this happened in this case but it makes sense since the parts were not within tolerance.


So if Taurus KNOWS it has a certain lot number of guns with a defect, the right thing to do would be to recall those guns and replace the defective part. That is what a company that "does the right thing " would do. Now what we have here is a company struggling with a massive recall of the first generation of this model that on the surface seems to have made a very popular 2nd generation replacement. It would seem they don't want the bad press of another recall. What other explanation can there be for not recalling guns with a known defective part? I was lucky, mine broke at the range. It was going to be my EDC but what if broke at the worst possible time? I hope I never have to use my EDC for self defense but I darn sure want one I can depend on. 
If the part is bad they owe it to their customers to fix them "before " they break not wait for the customers to send them in as they break


----------



## RK3369

Recoil1 said:


> So if Taurus KNOWS it has a certain lot number of guns with a defect, the right thing to do would be to recall those guns and replace the defective part. That is what a company that "does the right thing " would do. Now what we have here is a company struggling with a massive recall of the first generation of this model that on the surface seems to have made a very popular 2nd generation replacement. It would seem they don't want the bad press of another recall. What other explanation can there be for not recalling guns with a known defective part? I was lucky, mine broke at the range. It was going to be my EDC but what if broke at the worst possible time? I hope I never have to use my EDC for self defense but I darn sure want one I can depend on.
> If the part is bad they owe it to their customers to fix them "before " they break not wait for the customers to send them in as they break


I completely agree with you however, I think what is at work here is likely that they just got burned big time on the class action lawsuit over the generation 1 guns, so they probably are trying to keep everything with the Gen 2 guns as low profile as possible, hoping that they won't get hit with another class action lawsuit over the gen 2's.

I think eventually they will turn the lights out and file for bankruptcy to avoid any future legal hassles and huge financial settlements.


----------



## Cannon

Here we go again, some of the parts we plated were within specs at the plating company I worked at and some weren't this is true of most every batch of parts that we plated from most every vendor that sent us parts to be plated or coated. Here's how it works, when raw parts are sent to be coated we pull parts from every container and use a mic. or caliper to make sure the parts are within spec.. Now depending on the batch up to 3% could be out of tolerance and the parts batch would still be considered okay (The 3% out of tolerance is a general figure most vendors were allowed, some were higher) . The company I worked for kept a small percentage of raw parts from every package of parts that were sent to them for plating in case there were tolerance issues, so if there was a problem we weren't blamed for the problem if the parts were out of spec.. There have been occasions where a majority of the raw parts were out of spec and the whole order was returned to the vendor that sent them. But as in the case I mentioned where we were coating weapon parts some parts were well within spec but some batches were not. This happens a lot more than you think because of many variables in manufacturing but its mostly due to human error. 

I'm flattered some of you think I'm associated with Taurus, I worked in the coating & plating industry for 3yrs. but that was about 15yrs ago. Since then I have been a milk hauler here in Wisconsin... Much better pay and the air quality and scenery is much better than the conditions are at any plating company. Again I know some here have had issues with Taurus and will never own another. I believe they have turned the corner and while you can't change the past their doing a great job moving forward and the Taurus PT-111 G2 is a great example of an outstanding compact 9mm that most everyone can afford. Its never given me a problem and those I personally know that own a G2 have also been well served. I think its a great gun at a great price!


----------



## Recoil1

Cannon said:


> ...The point is both Taurus & Springfield did what had to be done holding the pistols sent in til the repair part was redesigned & tested. Both companies did the right thing.


I guess I'm missing something here, if the part had to be redesigned and tested how can if be a 3% failure of a batch?


----------



## Cannon

Recoil1 when did I every say, or claim it was a 3% failure??


----------



## Recoil1

Cannon said:


> .....Here's how it works, when raw parts are sent to be coated we pull parts from every container and use a mic. or caliper to make sure the parts are within spec.. Now depending on the batch up to 3% could be out of tolerance and the parts batch would still be considered okay (The 3% out of tolerance is a general figure most vendors were allowed, some were higher) .


Sounded like this is an acceptable industry standard and you were comparing it to the Taurus trigger safety. If I misunderstood, I apologize. 
But I still don't understand why Taurus doesn't recall the known lot of guns with defective parts that had to be redesigned and tested Before they would send the replacement parts to Florida for the guns waiting repair


----------



## Cannon

Recoil1, Just a guess on my part but I know the issue was not as widespread a problem as some here would like you to believe. Lets remember it was a part that was out of speck not a poorly designed part that would have affected every PT-111 G2 ever made.


----------



## Recoil1

I give up. 
I said recall the bad LOT of guns not everyone ever made. They had a very large number of broken trigger safeties at the same time. YOU said redesign and test before fixing the ones held hostage in Florida, not me. You continue to defend Taurus like you have inside knowledge. I'm not saying every gun they made is junk. I'm saying do the right thing for the customers with the defective parts. This is why they get the bad reputation ... poor customer service!
One post you say there is a problem and then you say it is not widespread. So if it is not widespread, suck it up, take care of the customers and move on. Bad press be da**ed. It may not be a big deal to the Taurus owners that got a good one but it was a big deal to us that got a bad one. 
I'm done, this is like a dog chasing his tail.


----------



## Cannon

Recoil1, I do understand how you feel because your gun was one that had the bad trigger safety part, and no one likes to wait on repairs Taurus had to wait for new parts from the supplier. Until they received the new redesigned part there wasn't much they could do either. So here's my question to you. Did they replace the broken part? Do you think it would have been repaired sooner had they done a recall? My feeling on this issue is the gun was repaired and the defective part was replaced all under their lifetime warranty. I'm one of those guys who wants it ASAP just like you & most people I know, but in this instance they had to find out what happened and why the part failed. Once that was done and they received the newly designed part the guns were repaired, better to wait and have the improved part than have it fail again.


----------



## Recoil1

Cannon said:


> Recoil1, I do understand how you feel because your gun was one that had the bad trigger safety part, and no one likes to wait on repairs Taurus had to wait for new parts from the supplier. Until they received the new redesigned part there wasn't much they could do either. So here's my question to you. Did they replace the broken part? Do you think it would have been repaired sooner had they done a recall? My feeling on this issue is the gun was repaired and the defective part was replaced all under their lifetime warranty. I'm one of those guys who wants it ASAP just like you & most people I know, but in this instance they had to find out what happened and why the part failed. Once that was done and they received the newly designed part the guns were repaired, better to wait and have the improved part than have it fail again.


I didn't like waiting, no. But was willing to wait for the better part. I'm not saying a recall would speed things up. I'm saying there has to be a range of serial numbers that are bad. Obviously a recall would not help me. I'm saying the poor people in that range of serial numbers that don't get on forums are unaware that a problem could exist and Taurus owes it to them to inform them and replace the bad part. Not complicated just the right thing to do


----------



## Cannon

Recoil1, (If it ain't broke don't fix it), comes to mind.


----------



## RK3369

Cannon said:


> Recoil1, Just a guess on my part but I know the issue was not as widespread a problem as some here would like you to believe. Lets remember it was a part that was out of speck not a poorly designed part that would have affected every PT-111 G2 ever made.





Cannon said:


> Recoil1, (If it ain't broke don't fix it), comes to mind.


Yah, kinda like GM or Ford saying that if there aren't enough problems reported with their transmissions, don't worry about it? Sure, if,there aren't enough people,complaining about problems with their products, don't worry about it and simply let them get screwed? absolutely wonderful attitude. Kinda why I friggin hate Taurus.

You will never convince me that they make anything but junk, and it's not because of their quality, it' because of their shitty customer service, plain and simple. You have a problem with their products, they could give a crap. That's the way they are despite what you or any of their drum beaters claim. They are a shit company with a shit product that does not stand behind the junk they put out, plain and simple.


----------



## Cannon

So how did you get screwed? They repaired your pistol, yes it took some time because of the wait for the replacement part but its fixed now.


----------



## RK3369

Nope. Never sent one back to them because of the cost of sending it back. I bought a used PT 22 through gunbroker, ran 200 rounds through it and the firing pin snapped off. Called Taurus about 5 or more times never could get anyone in customer service to answer a phone. Read some bs on Taurus armed about sending it back for repair, checked into sending it through an ffl. Nobody around here wanted to send one in. Finally found one who wanted 80 dollars to send it in. I said,forget it. Paid $160 for the gun used, was not going to spend another 80 to send it back. Also found out through Taurus armed that they will not sell "restricted" parts, like a firing pin. I had the firing pin removed already so I knew it was broken. They won't even sell parts to a gunsmith. Can't find the used pin anywhere, even Numrich gun parts. Finally threw the thing in a box and forgot about it. Never was able to ever talk to anyone in customer service, even if they would have sent me a box and footed the cost of returning it, I never got to speak with anyone in their so called "improved customer service" department, as all the drum beaters on Taurus Armed called it. Soured me on Taurus for good.

Unlike Taurus, I have bought several SCCY pistols. I have had problems with a couple of them (broken ejector on two of them, bad milling job on barrel of one of them). When I called SCCY I can always get someone, can talk with their repair techs to explain problem and get their suggestions, always get the parts sent to me for free. They even sent me a new barrel to replace the one with the chamber milling problem for free and paid the shipping on it. This is an example of a great customer service function. They make a low cost Kel Tec clone, but they stand behind the product, will send you replacement parts and give free advice, or will take the gun back for repair. I have never had any problem with them. They are the exact opposite of Taurus. Have also had the same positive experience with Bersa in obtaining repair parts for free. The also stand behind their products.


----------



## Cannon

Its your choice if you choose to ignore the lifetime warranty, there aren't many companies I know of that offer this. Your right you have to pay to have it shipped to their service center, and they pay the shipping to return it. Sorry that's a problem for you, I'm fine with it.


----------



## RK3369

Cannon said:


> Its your choice if you choose to ignore the lifetime warranty, there aren't many companies I know of that offer this. Your right you have to pay to have it shipped to their service center, and they pay the shipping to return it. Sorry that's a problem for you, I'm fine with it.


Well, I couldn't see spending another $80 to send back a $160 gun that was really only to be a range toy anyhow. And I could have repaired it myself. As mentioned, I had already removed the firing pin so knew it was broken , but Taurus won't sell repair parts. To me, that's like a car company that won't sell parts for their car, basically making you bring it,to a dealer for repair. Might as well be a throw away car if you can't get do it yourself parts. Plus the nightmares we have all heard with the turnaround time on Taurus guns is ridiculous. Basically you need another gun to carry while you wait for your Taurus, if you ever really wanted to carry one as an EDC. All examples of a bad product for anyone to rely on, in my opinion. We don't need to hash this around anymore. You are entitled to your opinion and I to mine. I'm done with this thread.


----------



## joepolo

Well the way I look at it is you need a life time warranty with a Taurus.


----------



## Cannon

Sorry to see you leave this thread Recoil1 but I understand. I've never needed it but a lifetime warranty... Peace of mind!


----------



## sickpuppy1

Cannon, heres the deal, even with lifetime warranty. Even in your own state(i checked Wisconsin) That gun has to be shipped thru FFL, I know the Taurus manual says they can except it from you, but it also says check local law on shipping. So as RK3369 stated, the only dealer that would send it wanted 80 bucks to do so. And that may not even include the return to him!! So he is looking at potentially well over a hundred bucks in shipping for a 160.00 gun. And to top it off, for a part he knows is bad and can do himself. In this scenario the lifetime warranty isnt for S**t. Some parts like the recoil assm they will mail, but like the firing pin he needs. You need to get ahold of your machinist buddy,lol cause you get no love at the factory.

And yes, I love my G2 also. Just hope it doesnt break


----------



## Steve M1911A1

According to _federal law_ (and state law may be different), a private, unlicensed individual may ship his own pistol from himself at any address, to any federally-licensed repair facility (_e.g._, factory, gunsmith, _etc_.) at any licensed business address.
Furthermore, also according to federal law, that federally-licensed repair facility can legally ship the repaired pistol back to its owner _directly_, without passing it through a local licensee.

Check it out.

Of course, in either case, the shipping charges will eat you alive anyway. Pistols have to go Next Day Air, via either FedEx or UPS.


----------



## sickpuppy1

I agree Steve, and thanks. RK was saying he had to find a dealer to send his back, and like ya say state laws vary, so I assume his is one of the stickler state. I know in KS its OK to send and receive direct.And like ya say, shipping charges.......Which is still part of my point. If its a lifetime warranty THEY should pay for it!


----------



## sickpuppy1

Or mail him the part, with verification. Firing pin may be a stickler, as they dont wanna be on the hook if its installed poorly...


----------



## Cannon

Well it sure was a great review, that covered so many points about the Taurus PT-111 G2. It answered questions to those looking for a compact 9mm that's affordable for most everyone.


----------



## win231

sickpuppy1 said:


> I agree Steve, and thanks. RK was saying he had to find a dealer to send his back, and like ya say state laws vary, so I assume his is one of the stickler state. I know in KS its OK to send and receive direct.And like ya say, shipping charges.......Which is still part of my point. If its a lifetime warranty THEY should pay for it!


I always hear _"But it has a lifetime warranty" _whenever someone praises a cheap, poorly-made product. It always amazes me that people don't consider shipping costs, time, hassle, being without the gun for months, frustration, etc. And with a company like Taurus, their lifetime warranty is appropriately named...you'll spend your lifetime shipping it to them over & over. And after you've paid for shipping, how much money did you save on that Taurus?


----------



## Cannon

I posted the review because so many here complained the reviews that they've seen You Tube or articles thev've read have consisted of a one day quick review that consisted of 50 rds or less. They said after the fist 50 to 100 rds. is when problems appeared Many wanted to see if the Taurus would stand up to a full review that took several weeks and consisted of over 450rds fired. The Taurus PT-111 G2 was up to the challenge, and as the reviewer said it outperformed many that he's tested that were twice as expensive! And I know that statement alone bothered many here. I know many here have admitted they don't own a G2 they base there opinions on what others say maybe before you offer your comments you should buy or try one before you judge. IMO it's one of the best compact 9mm's in its price range. I say this as a 2yr.owner of the Taurus PT-111 G2 who has had zero issues, its a great pistol.


----------



## Recoil1

Cannon said:


> I posted the review because so many here complained the reviews that they've seen You Tube or articles thev've read have consisted of a one day quick review that consisted of 50 rds or less. They said after the fist 50 to 100 rds. is when problems appeared
> 
> FYI, mine broke at 250 rounds and Livingthedteams broke at 400 rounds. Just so you have all the facts, I know some broke at a low round count but some obviously higher.


----------



## Cannon

Recoil1 i believe you said you had a firing pin break is that right? And you couldn't understand why they wouldn't just send you the part... Right?


----------



## Recoil1

Cannon said:


> Recoil1 i believe you said you had a firing pin break is that right? And you couldn't understand why they wouldn't just send you the part... Right?


You have me mixed up with another poster. Better go back and reread the thread. I had a broken trigger safety. Remember arguing with me about a recall? If it ain't broke don't fix it. Why take care of customers, just wait for the part to break. But it is a great review


----------



## Cannon

Recoil1, Yes now I recall you had the issue with the trigger safety breaking, they had to wait til the vendor shipped the redesigned parts and sadly some had to wait a few weeks. This affected a limited number of the pistols. The redesigned trigger safety is on all new G2 pistols and is no longer an issue. A shame you had to wait for the jobber to send the parts, but Taurus wanted to make sure it was fixed right before sending it back to a owner.


----------



## Recoil1

Cannon said:


> Recoil1, Yes now I recall you had the issue with the trigger safety breaking, they had to wait til the vendor shipped the redesigned parts and sadly some had to wait a few weeks. This affected a limited number of the pistols. The redesigned trigger safety is on all new G2 pistols and is no longer an issue. A shame you had to wait for the jobber to send the parts, but Taurus wanted to make sure it was fixed right before sending it back to a owner.


Just curious, I'll ask again. Who told you they redesigned the trigger safety?


----------



## Cannon

Word is the polymer trigger safety mold they used for a batch of them had a 10% failure rate. After checking the trigger safety part from guns that were returned the trigger safety was found to be to thin and brittle. They knew they had a defective part and they didn't want to use the same mold that had created the problem. So a thicker mold was developed and tested, since using this new thicker mold design the issue has been resolved.


----------



## Recoil1

Cannon said:


> Word is the polymer trigger safety mold they used for a batch of them had a 10% failure rate. After checking the trigger safety part from guns that were returned the trigger safety was found to be to thin and brittle. They knew they had a defective part and they didn't want to use the same mold that had created the problem. So a thicker mold was developed and tested, since using this new thicker mold design the issue has been resolved.


You said you never had to send your gun in, so you haven't had contact with Taurus You won't answer my question "who" told you so either you are purely speculating or our random forum member from Wisconsin has an incredible insight on what is going on at Taurus. You also state that it was a limited number of guns (more speculation unless you have a source) but common sense says you have a product in production for 3 years and you have a "limited number " of defective parts you just replace those and move on. I would be in inclined to think they had so many returns they had to do something. But I don't know what they did even though I had one of the bad guns and spoke on the phone and through chats and the Taurus response to my question of redesign NEVER was answered. In fact I never even heard these claims on the "other " forum when I was there. I and I'm sure others following this thread am really only interested in the source of your information not just what the "word" is.


----------



## Cannon

Recoil1 the whole point is the issue has been taken care of by Taurus. How was the part improved? The idea of the part being studied and redesigned makes total sense. And honestly I can't believe you really doubt the part wasn't redesigned? How did the problem get resolved otherwise? They sure didn't put the same trigger safeties that failed back in.


----------



## joepolo

I bet they did that's the reputation of the company. Even on they're own forum ,people are dumping their Taurus's. I will agree out of a couple thousands your sure to find a couple good ones. I just wouldn't take the chance, I would not recommend it to someone, because I had one. I do agree with you Recoil1 good job standing up for what you believe in. They are our opinions first hand because we had them. No reason to watch a video that was probably sponsored by Tausus. Well that's my 2cents:mrgreen:.


----------



## Recoil1

joepolo said:


> I bet they did that's the reputation of the company. Even on they're own forum ,people are dumping their Taurus's. I will agree out of a couple thousands your sure to find a couple good ones. I just wouldn't take the chance, I would not recommend it to someone, because I had one. I do agree with you Recoil1 good job standing up for what you believe in. They are our opinions first hand because we had them. No reason to watch a video that was probably sponsored by Tausus. Well that's my 2cents:mrgreen:.


Yep Joe, if they redesigned it , they made it exactly like the original one. Wasn't thicker for sure.


----------



## Cannon

Recoil1, When you can't win an argument you decide to prove that you don't have a clue. My advice learn to use and read a micrometer before you make such a foolish statement. Have a nice day.


----------



## Recoil1

Cannon said:


> Recoil1, When you can't win an argument you decide to prove that you don't have a clue. My advice learn to use and read a micrometer before you make such a foolish statement. Have a nice day.


When you can't back your foolish statements with sources or facts you just keep ignoring the question. Where do you get your Taurus facts? 
Fact is the repair sheet said nothing but replaced bad part. You have NO information about the trigger safety but what you and the folks on the other forum surmised from the people that had the problem. Yet you act like you are an expert with inside knowledge but then say you don't have anything to do with Taurus. Your 10% number came from an unscientific poll on the forum which certainly didn't include all customers, just forum members that decided to participate. 
Calling me foolish just shows you are blindly defending something you haven't a clue about yet want to put me down. No winners or losers here. 
Again, Please tell us where you get your facts. If you can't do that you can have a nice day also.


----------



## joepolo

Recoil I learned a while ago if you ignore them they just fade away. You know what you had and what you got. If he had other info he won't share it here.


----------



## Cannon

Recoil1 I can't stop laughing and here's why, you really don't have a clue. Your statement...

" if they redesigned it , they made it exactly like the original one. Wasn't thicker for sure."

You don't know what your talking about and the above sentence you posted proves it, I especially like the (Wasn't thicker for sure) after I quit laughing I must ask you how you know this?

Unless you used a micrometer to measure the thickness of the broken part and then compared it to the new part they used, you sir are the one who' clueless and has no idea what your talking about.


----------



## Recoil1

Cannon said:


> Word is the polymer trigger safety mold they used for a batch of them had a 10% failure rate. After checking the trigger safety part from guns that were returned the trigger safety was found to be to thin and brittle. They knew they had a defective part and they didn't want to use the same mold that had created the problem. So a thicker mold was developed and tested, since using this new thicker mold design the issue has been resolved.


Huh, thicker mold =thicker part. Your words


----------



## Cannon

Recoil1 What part of that didn't you understand? What part of that confused you? My God man get a clue.


----------



## Recoil1

Cannon, I think we have entertained the people here enough. Once you resorted to mean spirited bully tactics of name calling and laughing at posts I was silly to continue to respond. Obviously you did it to deflect the fact that you won't answer a simple question. 
You enjoy your Taurus and have a nice day.


----------



## Cannon

Thanks I will.


----------



## Cait43

Its about time........


----------



## VAMarine

"Retention"

Lol, if this is their shooting expert, GA is in deep shit.

In other news, knock off the personal jabs, if personal attacks continue you will be removed.

Sent via Tapatalk, and still using real words.


----------



## Cannon

Understood VAMARINE, I'll try to be more sensitive and more understanding when replying to others.


----------



## sickpuppy1

not defending or accusing, but on the guns that were part of the recall, as part of the law suit, wouldnt they have to have an agreed upon and verified "fix" for the guns that are being repaired and sent back? I cant see that the courts would allow shipping back a known defective firearm to consumers....
I understand you dont feel Taurus is reputable but I should think this is being overseen but an outside source.


----------



## sickpuppy1

And I assume this is whats being debated and not the newer G2.


----------



## Recoil1

sickpuppy1 said:


> And I assume this is whats being debated and not the newer G2.


It is the new G2. Not a drop and discharge issue. The trigger safety broke.


----------



## Recoil1

sickpuppy1 said:


> not defending or accusing, but on the guns that were part of the recall, as part of the law suit, wouldnt they have to have an agreed upon and verified "fix" for the guns that are being repaired and sent back? I cant see that the courts would allow shipping back a known defective firearm to consumers....
> I understand you dont feel Taurus is reputable but I should think this is being overseen but an outside source.


My G2 was not part of the recall. There were a large number of G2s with the trigger safety breaking, Taurus kept them for 3 months. It was speculated there was a bad batch of safeties. My point in all this was if there was a bad batch of safeties, the guns related to that batch should be recalled. If you know you have a defective part it is the right thing to do. 
Not trying to start this up again, just explaining my position.


----------



## Cannon

Here's my take on the trigger safety... A production run of G2 trigger safeties had defective trigger safeties, some estimates are around 10% others say there higher at this point no one can be sure.

The trigger safety Taurus uses is a molded polymer part because its lighter and is lower in cost to produce. 

Taurus saw that many G2's made from a production run were being sent in for replacement of the trigger safety, upon inspection of the part Taurus found the polymer trigger safeties were not within specification. So Taurus redesign the molds, used to make the trigger safety, during this time some owners had to wait for several weeks, some had to wait longer.

This only affected a production run of G2's, and not all G2's in this run were affected, G2's made before and after this run were not affected.


----------



## nrd515525

I've been on the positive and negative sides of Taurus. My first gun, a model 83 .38 revolver, was a disaster. Taurus had it twice, on the first trip back, they fixed the timing issues, but ignored the defective (to put it mildly) barrel that leaded up with a single shot, and after six, the lead had to be pounded out with a brass punch. Both times they had it, they said the barrel was "normal". I sold it and didn't own another Taurus gun until I bought an 809 full size after shooting a friends. It had the best grip I've ever held. Mine wasn't so great, it had feeding issues. A trip to Taurus improved things, but it was never reliable so I sold it to a friend who has tinkered with it to the point it's pretty close to 100%. About 8 months ago, on an impulse buy, I grabbed a PT111 G2 for $199, and it's a great little gun. It's got about 1000 rounds through it, and I have added a metal guide rod assembly and a fiber optic front site. I grabbed up another one for $184. I haven't shot it yet, but it looks good and feeds dummy ammo fine. A friend of mine bought a Taurus 66 and a Rossi lever action .357 and they seem to be very nicely finished. I haven't shot the rifle yet, but I played with it and it seems to be much better finished than any of the earlier examples of that same rifle I've seen and shot over the years. I hope they have turned a corner, but I wouldn't be shocked if they are still the same ol' Taurus.


----------



## Livingthedream

With Taurus it is hit or miss . Half the time you get a good one. If you get a bad one good luck dealing with their horrible Cs and turnaround time. Think most of their parts are on back order for 6 to 8 months.


----------



## DLYskes1976

I bought a Taurus pt111 g2, in August 2015... because I was on a budget...and my dad had the pt140 and loved it..no issues at all... I ran probably over 2000 rounds thru my pt111, from August to december....and no issues at all...then one day at the range I was doing some double tap drills and it broke lol.... the recoil spring and rod broke into a few pieces...the gunsmith had to completely take apart the gun just to see what was wrong... but after that, I ended up buying 3 glocks lol... and haven't looked back..... now that being said.. my dad loves his Taurus pt140 and Taurus 1911...his 1911 is a beast and is his edc gun.. he's had it since 2000? With zero issues.. so it's kinda like buying a car...most car manufacturers put out good stuff..some end up with issues...some dont.. but what are you willing to trust your life with? Me I am going glock or sig

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## desertman

DLYskes1976 said:


> I bought a Taurus pt111 g2, in August 2015... because I was on a budget...and my dad had the pt140 and loved it..no issues at all... I ran probably over 2000 rounds thru my pt111, from August to december....and no issues at all...then one day at the range I was doing some double tap drills and it broke lol.... the recoil spring and rod broke into a few pieces...the gunsmith had to completely take apart the gun just to see what was wrong... but after that, I ended up buying 3 glocks lol... and haven't looked back..... now that being said.. my dad loves his Taurus pt140 and Taurus 1911...his 1911 is a beast and is his edc gun.. he's had it since 2000? With zero issues.. so it's kinda like buying a car...most car manufacturers put out good stuff..some end up with issues...some dont.. but what are you willing to trust your life with? *Me I am going glock or sig*
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


I think you've made a wise decision. Sometimes it all boils down to how much you think your life is worth. Figure that 2000 rounds of ammo is gonna' cost you over $1000 anyway. Why not give up a coupla' hundred of that and buy a better gun in the first place?


----------



## sickpuppy1

Or get a new rod and spring assm from Lakeline LLC. great quality, good price and, lol, MUCH better than stock......


----------



## Cannon

Never had a problem with mine but there's no doubt a metal rod is a step up from any factory polymer rod.


----------



## Craigh

Cannon said:


> This only affected a production run of G2's, and not all G2's in this run were affected, G2's made before and after this run were not affected.





Cannon said:


> Until they received the new redesigned part there wasn't much they could do either. Once that was done and they received the newly designed part the guns were repaired, better to wait and have the improved part than have it fail again.





Cannon said:


> Taurus saw that many G2's made from a production run were being sent in for replacement of the trigger safety, upon inspection of the part Taurus found the polymer trigger safeties were not within specification. So Taurus redesign the molds, used to make the trigger safety, during this time some owners had to wait for several weeks, some had to wait longer.


Maybe I'm being overly observant and critical, but something seems mighty fishy here. Either it is an out of spec part and no design change is needed or it's a poor design. I just don't believe there are numerous molds, some within spec and others out of spec. If some molds are thinner, then why are all molds not thinner? How does 10% of parts somehow get made with thinner molds? Why would there need to be a redesign, when they could just copy the thicker molds? If there is a design change, it affects all the guns. It just all flies in the face of reason. The entire narrative from Cannon looks like Hilary Clinton testimony before the House oversight committee. It was a part being out of spec, not a poor design, but now we are getting a new design. What? Pass the salt!

Cannon, I don't think you're a Taurus employee in the least. No employee could make up a narrative with this much hyperbole. However, I do think you're a fanboy willing to support and fight for them regardless of any facts which might get in your way. Like pet dogs, some people want to live vicariously through the gun brand they've chosen.


----------



## DLYskes1976

desertman, the reason i got the G2 is cuz at the time, my budget was limited... and my dad has several taurus guns 1911, 357 mag and a pt140 40cal, and never had a issue, So i was like well they cant be that bad.... now he also doesnt shoot as much as me either lol... but in hind sight, i bought the Taurus, then bought a Canik tp9v2.. and could of just bought 1 Glock 9mm and be set lol.. 

but ya after the G2 guide rod blew up, and having issues with a M&P40c, i basically was like F-it i am going Glock.. 

SickPuppy, last week i did get a Lakeline llc guide rod and spring off ebay, and it showed up monday afternoon while i was gone, but put it together tonight, it was a bit difficult, to really get the "end" tightened, but i did do it.. So i will see how this set up works.. 

now i will say, i did love the G2, for it being compact and actually being quite accurate when doing double taps drills.. plus with the gun being compact like it is, short of the guide rod issue, i think the gun is a bargain.. if Glock or S&W or FNH or H&K did the same set up, without the issues, people would buy the gun endlessly and love it cuz of the price point..


----------



## DLYskes1976

Ok quick update... I shot 60 rounds thru the Taurus pt111 today at the range and the gun worked like a gem.. the new recoil Springs and guide rods worked nice.... I did only let the thread glue cure for about 14 hours...but I figured that is plenty

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## clemsontigers

I got a sweet deal on my PT111 G2 just before Christmas. It was slightly used but came with 4 mags and a box of WWB and an Alien Gear OWB. Was finicky with the WWB but has been flawless with Gold Dots. Guestimate I've got 350 rounds of Gold Dots through it and no issues.


----------



## Cannon

Good to hear its working well for you, I didn't begin to C.C. my G2 til i had just over 500rds through mine. I've always used this number as my minimum for any gun that I C.C. the only gun I didn't do it with was the LCP I use it as a C.C. rarely, and only when there's no other option, I waited on the LCP til I had 200rds through it.


----------

